# Debris in paint?



## eljackso (Apr 23, 2011)

Had my Cruxe ECO for almost a month now, so I thought I would treat it to a good hand-wash and wax yesterday. Unfortunately, while buffing out the wax, I noticed 5 places where there is debris under the paint - I'm not talking specs, I'm talking large sand-grain size or better. I also noticed some very faint black smears under the passenger side c-pillar blackout panel - it must be something under the clear coat, because nothing I had in my cleaning arsenal would do anything to it.

I used to work in a Paint/BIW facility, so I'm really torn on this - I know that if I let the dealership fix it, the paint in those areas won't ever be as strong, but if I let it go then I have to deal with the issues down the road when those places chip off.

Anybody else have any paint issues (I've seen the chip issues by the doors, nothing like that on mine so far).


----------



## luv2cruze (Dec 15, 2010)

I do, but not like your problem. On the passenger side at the end of the back-window-triangle-black-plastic-thingy I have a patch that is slightly miscoloured and matte in finish. 

Would they fix it if I took it in? Would I notice it's been re-painted? I'm a little aprehensive.

I also found a spot with no paint. Like a small stone chip in size, very tiny. Likely a paint bubble or something.

But your problem I would DEFINITELY have fixed.


----------



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

I had that happen to me and on further inspection found the New car(2009 Malibu) I thought I had ,was hit and repaired before I got it. Sued dealer and got a new car and $1500 cash back after all was done. I found things like you said and a finger print under the clear too. There shouldn t be anything under the clear on a factory paint job. Also I had some chrome trim in the same area as the blackout section which was dull. It was a sign of the polisher when they buffed out the paint job. I m not saying this is your problem but consider it.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

luv2cruze said:


> I do, but not like your problem. On the passenger side at the end of the back-window-triangle-black-plastic-thingy I have a patch that is slightly miscoloured and matte in finish.
> 
> Would they fix it if I took it in? Would I notice it's been re-painted? I'm a little aprehensive.
> 
> ...


Saw the same thing on mine but I don't notice it anymore.


----------



## eljackso (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm probably most concerned about two areas: there is a big piece of trash under the basecoat paint almost dead-center on the top, and the area under the c-pillar plate - from the look of it, it seems as if the basecoat wasn't sprayed on thick enough and you can see the e-coat/primer through the clearcoat. Luv2Cruze, it sounds like the clearcoat didnt take very well on yours in that area, I would definitely have it repaired.

I am taking it in next week to have the dealer look at it and tell me how they are going to fix it; I'll definitely update here once I talk to them. I really went agaisnt my instincts by buying a GM car this go around, and I hope GM realizes this... I love my Cruze, but I am going to be very vigilent and a thorn in their side via certified mail if things start popping up.


----------



## Efizzle (May 8, 2011)

I've noticed the same thing in two spots on my lt rs, both spots look like a small sand grain under the paint. I've also got got one faint grayish area at the corner of my passenger rear window. I don't think it is anything more than poor quality control during the paint process. I really don't want to get it fixed either due to the chance of weaker paint in those spots.


----------



## eljackso (Apr 23, 2011)

Efizzle - I'm thinking that the disposable cover that goes around the robot spray-arm is what did this; if it isn't taped on properly then it sags off the bottom of the arm and rubs the basecoat before it dries. I suppose the thing that bothers me the most is that this (and the debris) should have been easily caught and fixed at the inspection deck after it comes out of the basecoat oven... 

I understand your concerns about repairing the paint, no matter what, there is going to be a weak point at the edges of the repair.


----------

